# Dumbo??



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been noticing that ray's ears are a bit bigger than his brothers, and he holds them lower. could he be a Dumbo? what do u think?


----------



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Possibly, pics would help determine.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

yea i was trying, the first one did not work for some reason


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

girr, computer is trying to get to me tonight!! :twisted:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's working for me. He looks like a dumbo! Is that a knick in his ear? D: Poor guy.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

Its not a knick, both of his ears look like that, heart shaped with a lil fold in the middle.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, that's definately new to me. Cute!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

THe ears definitely look low set enough to be a dumbo. Those heart-shaped ears are odd...

Is it a fold? I thought Dumbo ears were mostly flat?


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

his ears wave, they go out then a small dip back in then out again, they are really strange. and they dont look as big as the dumbo pictures i have seen here, maby just a birth defect. ..... looking at the pic again it does look like he cut his ear... lol... it is hard to get a pic, they could be doing the cutest thing but as soon as they see the camera its spaz mode lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

he looks barely dumbo. if you look at him from the side the tops of his ears should be below the tops of his eye. your ratty must have "butterfly" ears, although i've heard them called "creased" or "cauliflower" ears. technically they're ears from bad genetics, cuz they're seen as defects in the ear shape, but i think they're cute.


----------

